# Bettas and CPDs, possible?



## guineasharkalpha (Jul 31, 2017)

I currently have a cycling 5 gallon aquarium and an established 10 gallon that is the home to my female Veintail, Ahri.

What I really want to do is add some Celestial Pearl Danios (aka Galaxy Rasboras) to my 10 gallon tank. After doing some research, I noticed that the temperature requirements for both fish do overlap at 75F, but it is the bottom of a betta's requirement and the top of the CPD's. 

I've never had my betta in a temperature lower than 80F, will she be affected negatively in cooler conditions? Also has this even been attempted before? I don't want to do anything that will put any fish, especially my baby, in danger


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

All of my Betta-based communities are kept at 77-78 and I've had no trouble keeping CPD. However, even more than for Betta, regular maintenance is a must. I can get away with delaying water changes for my Betta with no issues; with the CPD and Emerald Danio not so much.

I've found many sites that indicate a wide range of 69-79 for both CPD and Emerald Danio.


----------



## guineasharkalpha (Jul 31, 2017)

All except the water change part is relieving news. Since the tank has been established and there is only one fish, I can get away with monthly water changes and everything looks amazing (except for algae which is unfortunately due to forgetting about my lights :/) No more laziness for me!

I'm going to rehome my betta temporarily to the 5 gallon while these new fish are being set up and rearrange/plant both tanks.
Less chance of aggression on her part and a new project for me.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You don't need to move your Betta. Either they will get along with tank mates or they won't. The key to an easy introduction is to float the new members in a dark tank and leave the lights off for a minimum of an hour after release.

Where most make their mistake is to float the bag in a lighted tank. This is stressful for the new residents and frustrating for the Betta and allows aggression to build. By leaving the lights off the Betta might be a bit curious but not stressed by the movement. Continuing to leave the lights off after release allows the new critters the safety of darkness to scope out their new home.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

guineasharkalpha said:


> All except the water change part is relieving news. Since the tank has been established and there is only one fish, I can get away with monthly water changes and everything looks amazing (except for algae which is unfortunately due to forgetting about my lights :/) No more laziness for me!
> 
> I'm going to rehome my betta temporarily to the 5 gallon while these new fish are being set up and rearrange/plant both tanks.
> Less chance of aggression on her part and a new project for me.


Is the tank well-planted with good hiding spots? The CPDs (I have some in a 20g with a betta) seem much more comfortable when they have a good hiding spot to retreat to, and having broken lines of sight is always a good idea. You can observe to see if the betta stalks them, which is a precursor to possible aggression. I had one that couldn't tolerate tank mates, and one that seems never to have noticed them.

CPDs have some neat behaviors and can be individual in personality (vs say tetras or other rasboras IME). You didn't ask for CPD advice, but just in case- I'd highly recommend you get at least 8 if you have the filtration/plants to support it. They do establish hierarchies with dominant males- and when I didn't have enough and a good M:F ratio, the males chased the females to a stressful degree.


----------



## guineasharkalpha (Jul 31, 2017)

The tank is kinda planted, but not with live plants which I'm working on. I've added shrimp and a snail to the tank with her once and she chased the shrimp around the tank and attacked the snail for the first few days. That's what worries me the most


----------



## Exodus1500 (Apr 24, 2017)

CPDs are the only fish I can't keep alive. I have rare expensive wild caught plecos and south american fish that I don't have any problems keeping. I re-mineralize my RO water so parameters never change. The only thing I have been able to come up with is that other people can't keep them alive very long at higher temps. They come from lower temperature areas so that is what I am guessing has been my problem with them. Its either the temp, or I have gotten 3 bad batches.

They seem 100 percent fine one day (for a couple months), then belly up the next. I have given up on them.


----------

